# Pass active this morning



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking over the Pass this morning, looked like some fish were active in it. Straight South and way out, lots of birds were working. None bunched up, but looked to be working the water. In the pass, looked like fish popping, maybe reds or albies. Hope someone can get out there today, I'm stuck in flourescent lit hell paying the bills. 

L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Urge to skip out of work today... growing... growing... must fight urge to keep job.... ah screw it, I'm heading out there as soon as i can escape (report to follow)


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

I may try to get over there this pm.....you work on the base?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I live over in GB. It's about an 11 mile run for me to the pass so I don't get to do it every day, mostly fish within a 5 mile radius. I just looked at the bay and it looks a bit rough for me for a ride to the pass. If it calms down I might see you out there. Look for the green pathfinder.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing showing this afternoon on the way home. Bay did look a little rough today

I work on NAS in BLDG 603, the big buildingnext to the chimmney at the very end by the ship docks. I come in the back gate, so I stop at 2 spots every morning and look.

L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I never made it out there but thanks for the report Harry!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

A good sized beehive of birds was working off Gulf side of Pickens this morning. To far for me to really tell what they were doing or on, but they were feeding on something balled up and the birds were bunched up tight, a good sign. Looked pretty snotty in the sound at lunch.

L8, Harry


----------

